# on-wall speaker suggestions?



## gpoverland (Jul 10, 2012)

I'm still in search of speakers for my home theater. Tried looking for some nice in walls and decided I couldn't get the sound I wanted. Started down the path of on-walls now. Considering a set of sequence strata 2000 or paradigm cinema 400 speakers for my fronts and CC. Anyone have any other suggestions or recommendations? Trying to stay under 1k.


----------



## gpoverland (Jul 10, 2012)

Has anyone had any experience with the Axiom in-wall/on-wall m22 and vp150 speakers? Price is right, just not sure about the sound.


----------



## Hookedonc4 (May 19, 2012)

We just upgraded to James loudspeaker inwalls and are very happy.

Now we have a spare DefTech 5.1 Pro Cinema 600 with wall brackets.


----------

